#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which video game started well but got worst after updates?

## Bhavya

Its undeniable fact that video games are one of the most significant entertainment mediums in modern time. They can give us realistic simulations that let us live a zillion fantasy lives. Some video games started off well but got worst after updates. Can you guys list down some of those video games which video game started well but got worst after updates?

----------

